# Classifieds > Births, Deaths & Marriages >  The anniversary of the day Robbie thompson went away

## Fran

In loving memory of Robbie who died at home aged 52 five years ago.Also our precious dog Bobby who died last Chri.stmas.So very sadly missed xx

----------


## poppett

Thinking of you at this sad time Fran.

It seems no time at all since Robbie passed away, but to you it must feel like eternity.xx

----------

